# What auger box lube for a 1978 826?



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

I've read a few threads about some GF-5 gear oils being harmful to the brass gears inside the gear case for the augers.

I have some Red Line Synthetic 75w90 left over from my Jeep, and some Ariens L3 gear box lube left over from a neighbor's Ariens that I serviced. The owner's manual for my machine says to use a 90 weight EP transmission oil.

What should I use? I also picked up a Toro 624 as a project and plan on changing the oil in that gear case as well.

Thanks!


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ariens also sells part# 00006000 which is SAE 90 weight MP gear oil. What is the difference between EP and MP? Would this be suitable to use? The Ariens dealer is right down the street from me.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

First off, I don't know. I hope somebody here can be more help. 
Some Googleing found here says

API stands for Americam Petroleum Industry and GL stands for Gear Lubricant, see below for their definitions:

API GL-1 Straight mineral oil.
API GL-2 Mild EP for worm gear oils.
API GL-3 Mild EP for spur and spiral bevel gears in axles and transmissions.
API GL-4 Medium EP, moderate severity hypoid gears, manual gearboxes.
API GL-5 High EP, all hypoid axles, some manual gearboxes.
API GL-6 Extra high EP, now obsolete.

Wikipedia says
EP additives which contain phosphorous/sulfurous compounds are corrosive to yellow metals such as the copper and/or brass used in bushings and synchronizers;

and

Also, transmissions which explicitly call for GL-4 oil may have been designed around this lower concentration of EP additives and thus may contain yellow metal parts which GL-5 will corrode.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm assuming you read this
If your walk-behind snow thrower was built before 2008 and has gear oil (not grease) in the auger gear case, then Ariens also recommends the new synthetic gear oil part number 00068800 L3 Lube as the best choice. L2 Lube (Ariens part number 00008000) is also acceptable for these gearcases. A non-synthetic gear oil (often used in automotive gearcases) in NOT acceptable for these gear cases.
which seems to contradict 
"The owner's manual for my machine says to use a 90 weight EP transmission oil."


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

dbert said:


> I'm assuming you read this
> If your walk-behind snow thrower was built before 2008 and has gear oil (not grease) in the auger gear case, then Ariens also recommends the new synthetic gear oil part number 00068800 L3 Lube as the best choice. L2 Lube (Ariens part number 00008000) is also acceptable for these gearcases. A non-synthetic gear oil (often used in automotive gearcases) in NOT acceptable for these gear cases.
> which seems to contradict
> "The owner's manual for my machine says to use a 90 weight EP transmission oil."


Yes it does seem to contradict it which is why I'm confused. I guess my question would be which era Ariens is closest to the gear case used on my Toro? That would allow me to find out which oil is appropriate. It sounds like the Ariens gear oil 00006000 is the closest match, since it is what is recommended for the older machines.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Use 80-90 or 85-95 Non synthetic gear oil. the seals will not hold the syn stuff. ANY BRAND NAME WILL DO....*


----------



## boobird (Jun 24, 2018)

@POWERSHIFT93

My toro 828 OXE manual says to use

If the oil level is low, add GL-5 or GL-6, SAE 85-95 EP gear oil lubricant to the gearbox until the point of overflow.
*Note*: Do not use synthetic oil

Is 80W-90 an acceptable substitute for 85-95 EP? (non synthetic, of course)

example:
https://www.autozone.com/greases-an...heavy-duty-gear-oil-sae-80w-90-32-oz/693858_0


I don't know what is in the gearbox right now - should I just drain it completely then add the new stuff?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

boobird said:


> @POWERSHIFT93
> 
> My toro 828 OXE manual says to use
> 
> ...


* Drain it oot and add 80-90 OR 85-95 Stuff.*


----------



## boobird (Jun 24, 2018)

@POWERSHIFT93

Thanks. 
I tried to tilt the machine forward to drain out any oil, but nothing came out. The plug itself had a thick black residue at the base of the plug

The manual says to keep the machine on a level surface. Since the plug is located 1/2 way up the gearbox, this means the oil won't be filled to the top. Is this correct?

I tried to squeeze as much as I could while the 4 wheels were level on te ground. But most of it oozed out..


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

boobird said:


> @POWERSHIFT93
> 
> 
> The manual says to keep the machine on a level surface. Since the plug is located 1/2 way up the gearbox, this means the oil won't be filled to the top. Is this correct?


correct


----------

